# Insulating cement wall



## Marsh (Oct 6, 2011)

Rigid Foam Board, firring strips and drywall?


----------



## TimMauriello (Oct 7, 2011)

Marsh said:


> Rigid Foam Board, firring strips and drywall?


I'm new to the boards, but have been doing a lot of research on this for an upcoming project. These are by far the best forums on the web, btw!

Best practice is 2" foam on walls, tape seams well. Cut foam sheets for rim joists and seal well with spray foam. 

Standard 2x4 walls are preferred for framing as it allows room for electrical and plumbing and gives you something solid to attach shelves, tv's, etc to.

Bottom plate needs to be pressure treated and even better is to add a sill gasket underneath.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

TimMauriello said:


> I'm new to the boards, but have been doing a lot of research on this for an upcoming project. These are by far the best forums on the web, btw!
> 
> Best practice is 2" foam on walls, tape seams well. Cut foam sheets for rim joists and seal well with spray foam.
> 
> ...


what if a leak develops behind the foam?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If a leak develops, that proves you did not do everything properly before.

Usually due to tie budget or personal reasons/opinions.

Dick


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

right. so being human a mistake may have been made causing the leak. so in this case would open cell be better in case of leak? or should the average consumer just get closed cell and hope everything was properly installed?


----------



## 1jumper (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm doing the same thing to my basement. This site was really helpful: http://www.eere.energy.gov/buildings/building_america/pdfs/db/35017.pdf


----------

